# can ovarian cysts stop/delay period ?



## tiger

hi ladies :flower:
im on cycle day 55 and ive not had a cycle like this before.bfns all the time. months ago i was rushed to hospital with severe abdominal pain and was screaming and they said a cyst on my ovaries had ruptured and there was nothing they could do and it shouldnt happen often. anyway 2months later it happened again but dealt with it with STRONG pain relief and showers and its become a monthly thing (usually about 1week and a half before af is due) and the last 2 months i have had lots of weird spotting at the same time as the pain. 
i went to the doctor monday and she wouldnt do a blood test but i have an ultrasound booked for next monday to see what they cysts are like.
would that be what the pain and spotting is from? and could they be stopping my period from coming ?:shrug:
anyone have experience? if i had have cysts what happens ? 
thankyou in advance


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Wow! thats crazy! i didn't want to read and run....good luck on your ultrasound and hopefully something can be done to help you out!


----------



## Hels_Bells

My period was 12 days late last cycle and they ended up finding a cyst. I haven't heard from my Dr. about it, but I do assume that was the cause of it. Mine didn't rupture though. Good luck!


----------



## julybabe84

Hey tiger, that sounds awful. I have cysts on both my ovaries which was discovered through internal ultrasound, then a blood test confirmed I have PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrom). My cycles are normally 50+ days and this is the main reason I was sent for testing. But I also have other symptoms of PCOS. I've never had pains as severe as that but it sounds as if it possibly could be ovulation pains I've heard some people get them unbearably sore. I have to wait till 6th June to see consultant but I assume that I will be put on clomid to make me ovulate more regular.

This cycle I tried taking Soya Isoflavones which I read is like a herbal clomid I am on day 10 and showing signs that i could be near ovulation although I cant get hopes up too much right now as I have previously shown signs then not ovulated then got all the signs again a few weeks later and ovulated then. Also Vitex angus castus is supposed to shorted cycles too I started this last cycle and while I did have my shorted cycle yet (in 16months) I had an anovulatory cycle which means I got my period but didnt ovulate.

I was told at the fertility clinic that as I have had 2 healthy pregnancies without any help then this is an excellent sign for the nurses/doctor at that clinic. I would imagine the same would go for you given you have a gorgeous little boy already.

Good luck and baby :dust:

Amanda x


----------



## tiger

thankyou so much !! thats really helpful! 
if they find cysts, what happens? do they just leave them ?


----------



## readyformore

I have had cysts multiple times. 
I don't have PCOS and have regular cycles.
The cysts never stopped or interferred with my cycles. Sometimes, they would rupture and cause pain, but they never stopped a period.

What they do about the cysts depends on the size and duration that you've had them. Sometimes, the wait because the cysts will disappear after your period. Sometimes they recommened bcp to help reduce the size, and sometimes they want to have them surgically removed.


Good luck to you.


----------



## jm823

I have a cyst on my right ovary. The doc told me as long as they were not causung me extreme pain that they usually it will go away on it's own but, my period was really late and I was having some right side pain. That is how I found out about the cysts as well as a ultrasound. She told me it I have irregualr cycles and the cyst had nothing to do with me not getting prego yet. I just hope yours gets under control.. Yours seems way serious than mine. I also got to go back in 2 months to make sure it is gone... Hope I helped a litlle bit


----------



## tiger

trhankyou everyone :flower: i guess the only way to find out is the ultrasound . im very nervous.
it wouldnt bother me too much if i had a cyst and it wasnt causing me pain but it is and i cant keep living like this :(
thankyou for everyones help
hugs and lots of baby dust!!! :hugs:


----------



## sunshinyboots

hey ladies,

i have similar concerns. early in july it was discovered i had several cysts (had never been detected or had symptoms before that) but the GYN said there was nothing to worry over. before we knew about the cysts DH and i were TTC...needless to say i'm on CD34 of a very dependable/regular 31 day cycle and have had nothing but BFNs...very confusing to say the least. don't have any pain or weird spotting (not since 8 DPO)...ugh! just wish i knew what was going on!

have a follow-up u/s on the 28th of this month, but would really hate to have to wait till then...any suggestions??


----------

